# African Pygmy Hedgehog Dry Skin



## LukeT (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all,
I was jut wondering if you could help me and give me some information and advice. I have an APH and she has just quilled, but her skin is a bit dry. Is there anything I could use to help her skin to get better?

Much Appreciated,
Luke


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Bathing is prone to drying out a Hedgehogs skin, but I see the quilling period as an exception. When my girl was quilling I bathed her weekly in luke warm water with a drop of Aveeno Oil which worked really well at helping her through her quilling. Another handy tip is Flaxseed Oil which you can apply direct onto the skin or smother on her kibble.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I get some breakfast rolled oats, put them inside the foot of a pair of old tights and tie a knot in it to make a kind of oatey teabag. Then I dunk this in luke warm water for a minute of two before bathing the hog in the oatey goodness.


----------



## LukeT (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for your advice I shall try it out, it really is much appreicated


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant recommend Aveeno oil enough, it works wonders for mine. Also if their ears get a little dry/cracked then just dip a cotton bud in baby oil and touch the tips of the ears with it.


----------

